# I finally made my decision



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all your help several months ago. I finally ordered a pair of MIL-TAC grips for my P226 last week. I know they will be the best G10's on the market, and I am familiar with them. I ordered them in Black and Gray which should look nice, but if I don't like the pattern I will just get them in plain Black. The rep said that my back order should be filled in less than two months when they started production for the civilian market. If they are anything like the ones on my friends M9 they will solve the slipping problem I have, and I can toss away the grip enhancing products I use. I've never been too patient, but through your help and links, I was patient, and I know I made the right choice. I will send pretty pictures the day I get them, along with a detailed report of how they performed after 250 rounds, and daily carry comfort which I find important. 



J


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------

